# New and improved Knicks vs. Heat



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

We get a break in that Dwayne Wade may not play. He has been awesome for the Heat this year. Our Knicks now have direction and a capable man running the show. It feels good to be a Knicks fan again!!! Isiah is the man!!!

Preview: 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores103/103361/20031227NBA--MIAMI-----0.htm


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

It is true and official. F-Will is starting! woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Deb Kauffman on MSG. She looks good tonight. What a cutie


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Oh what a start!!!*

7-0 knicks!!! Frank hits a 3!! KVH a sweet spinning baseline move and converts with a reverse layup! Keepp it up fella's!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is out and E.J. just picked up 2 quick fouls!!!

This is gonna be a long night!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Looookin good. I just wish Ward was backign up Frank instead of Eisley. What does Chaney see in Eisley?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kurt thomas: how many dumb passes can u make in one game??? that was two of the most ridiuclous passes I've ever seen:upset:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I LOVE FRANK WILLIAMS!!!!!!!! WOWWWW.. 52-42 we are up at the half. Miami caught up when Eisley came in, but Frank helped us push the lead back up to 10 at least. 52-42 at the half. I'll take it..Now lets hold the lead in the second. Hopefully when Eisley comes in we wont lose too much ground.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

And Knicks up by 17 in the ath quarter...
Van Horn having 17 points in the 3rd quarter with 4 "3's


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

ohh yeahhhh Van Horn on fyyyyyyy ahhhhh and frankie williams 2 buzzer beaters in consecutive quarters!!! 83-59 end of 3rd... We own the Heat!!!!:yes:


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Frankie!!!!!!:rock: :twave: :king: :jawdrop: :headbang: :worship: :greatjob: :woot: :bsmile:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Othella is decent. definitly better than Spoon.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Final score Knicks 100 Heat 80 

wow that just sounds so beautiful doesn't it??? :bbanana:


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Great game but lets not get ahead of ourselves. We beat the Heat who aren't that good with Dwayne Wade, and they didnt even have him for tonight.


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

There 12-10 after there 0-6 or 7 start. And that was really preseason for Stan Van Gundy to adjust himself.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

frank and KVH looked GREAT! Sweets looked baad, but it was a real good game overal, hopefully those 2 keep up their good play


----------

